# Internet traffic shaping/anti-competitive?



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ahh can you all smell that? Ist the stench of pure propaganda.

The big ISP's / Communication's Companies have all but crippled our nation as a technology nation. With Piss poor infrastructure, anti-competitive business practices.

Too all the non believers out there, Why is it that more and more we are falling behind by world standards? How in the name of crap can Africa have better cell service then Canada, a mighty G-8 nation?????????????

If the FCC in the United States can make American ISP's end "traffic shaping" (and realize its wrong) what is the CRTC's problem?

There is absolutely no justification to throttle the internet. Quit crying and bring your sorry *** networks up to World Standards.

What good is a Fiber Optic line to me if I can't use the bandwidth to its full potential ? What is more shocking is the reason quoted by these ISPs for enforcing this cap. Congestion ? Then why do you offer a super high bandwidth pipe like Fiber Optic ?

Why not take a read of the following article.

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/05/14/tech-caip.html

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/05/02/tech-downloads.html


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey, at least you guys have the good healthcare.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Rivera42 said:


> Hey, at least you guys have the good healthcare.


See other comments on the Canadian healthcare system, not exactly a panacea. Sure, it's free, and apparently you get what you pay for.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

In our system, 60% of our bandwidth is used up by 10% of our customer base. If that was our highways we'd be screaming.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Try living in the UK... There is not one decent ISP, cable is only available in the biggest cities, the rest of us have to live with ADSL1 (max 8Mbps) and terrible customer service when things go wrong.
Put that with all the other problems in England and the UK and I can confidently say, stop your whinging, you live a better life than me.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

mrbreeeeze00 said:


> In our system, 60% of our bandwidth is used up by 10% of our customer base. If that was our highways we'd be screaming.


What would you be screaming? "Hey, this person drives more than I do!" or "Hey, that truck is 5 times longer than me!" or "I only use one road to get to work, this person uses fourteen!"

I pay taxes and buy gas paying more taxes. I don't drive. You are welcome for the highway.

Slower traffic please keep to the right.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

jackdw said:


> Try living in the UK... There is not one decent ISP, cable is only available in the biggest cities, the rest of us have to live with ADSL1 (max 8Mbps) and terrible customer service when things go wrong.
> Put that with all the other problems in England and the UK and I can confidently say, stop your whinging, you live a better life than me.


I don't want to sound rude but 7.1Mb/s DSL only just became available in my area and affordable isn't the word I would put on it. (Not for the average income family in this area). We get 3.0Mb/s and quite frankly, it's enough for three of us to abuse to the ends of oblivion. It's a waste complaining about bandwidth, when you should be suing for a company controling the use of merchandise you paid for. Download caps are much worse than bandwidth limitations.

Also, in my experience, customer service from ISPs is always terrible. Verizon's "Free tech support" guys know less about my router than me and suggest me tips that I could find in a middle school computer class manual. When I called them for a real problem, the said I had to subscribe for their "premium" technical support to speak with a network technitian. They should seriously clarify between customer service and technical support. A guy who's first question is "What operating system are you using" when the automated telephone number made me press 1 for windows is not qualified to help anyone with serious technical problems.
Especially when coming here and just reading a thread with simple fixes covers all the stuff that guy can tell me before I have to start paying.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Amppy said:


> Ahh can you all smell that? *Ist* the stench of pure propaganda.
> 
> The big *ISP's* / *Communication's* Companies have all but crippled our nation as a technology nation*. W*ith *Piss* poor infrastructure, anti-competitive business practices.
> 
> ...


In most areas of Canada, we have grammar checkers and a functional educational system...


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Soundy said:


> In most areas of Canada, we have grammar checkers and a functional educational system...


That's something America lost when Bush came into the picture. Our kuntry got so much gooder becuz of Bush.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

eeeh, who cares about spelling, (I do sometimes) if I could just get _any _Mbs, 20 minutes to 5 major Ontario cities, most populated area of Canada and I still can *only get 16 to 28.8 Kbps*
Paying huge taxes on everything,
Bell won't upgrade the phoneline to get some high-speed. No cable company is willing to pull the stupid wire some 2 km up to here to be able to get higher speed on the internet OR even have normal TV reception. TV reception is terrible on an old antenna.
My cellphone never worked or as a matter of fact, no one can use cell at my house so I gave it up. You would think we live at the North Pole..Paying $4000,-- for an 1100 sq house with 1 bath. So don't we have a lovely country? 
Healthcare? Yeah, it sounds good until you find out, you have to pay a lot of extras yourself, I am now waiting for an MRI for ever, probably won't be able to move at all, before they find out what the cause of my legs giving away is.
And I used to love Canada, but now I hate the politicians and decision makers, they are all Bush here too.
So we (North Americans) go to "underdeveloped countries" to help? Don't we see enough pictures from the backstreets of any major city here, and how people live? No, just exist? Where did the millions go for New Orleans victims? Still looks disastrous. :down:
Shame on all who think the world will admire us, so they talk a bunch of lies at election time,:down: but don't do anything locally. That is like helping neighbours to settle their families' fight (even if they don't want others do butt in)and don't take care of our own kids.
_What a lovely world_


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

People everywhere know this all is a scam to keep the rich and empowered, rich and empowered.

People love to complain about things like the rising cost of gas, but what's being done about it? Corrupt, lying politicians? We know. But what's being done about it? High taxes? Slow web? What's being done about it?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

bp936 said:


> eeeh, who cares about spelling,


Anyone who's trying to make a rational argument should... if nobody can understand you, what's the point? Might as well be typing in hieroglyphics.


----------



## cdo7 (Apr 27, 2007)

you guys think you have it bad? try living in new zealand
our fastest internet is ADSL which is slow in the citys (my aunts isp told her to use dial up as her adsl was that slow.) due to congestion and dodgy outside of the citys due to line noise.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Consider that twenty years ago we had none of this. I think in another twenty this all will have got sorted one way or the other. I think right now we are smack in the middle of a major transitional period in the history of civilized humanity, and I believe Internet connectivity plays a central role in all of this. I heard something in a movie that may apply here, something about how when we ask for patience, we are given not patience, but the opportunity to be patient. Just a random thought from a guy that's getting off a 12 hour shift 61 minutes from now.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

If by major change in history, you mean a change in the world powers? You're absolutely right. The way things are going, China will become the most powerful and influential country in the world. Communism may not spread the world again, but when it's in control we have problems. What we really need to do, is put someone in office who supports the people and is willing to sacrifice like a leader is supposed to. President, prime minister, it's all the same. As long as the intentions are correct, then you have a chance. Words mean nothing without the intention to support them. The problem is that we cannot measure the intentions of a single person. Hey I'd run for president if I thought i could balance everything out, but ultimately, I don't have the slightest clue. What we really need is someone who knows how to handle reality and ignore the money. Too bad Ahnold the Govenata can't run for president. He's at least got his head on his shoulders in the right place.


----------

